# Cast Iron



## dacdots (Apr 16, 2007)

Finally got us a roaster my wife has been wanting for some time.She conned me into using up all my Cabelas points but I like cast iron cookware too.Cant wait to take this one for a spin.We can also use it when we go camping.This thing is huge,12 Qts,18"x9"x6" and weighs 25 lbs.You can also flip the lid and use it as a grill.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 16, 2007)

Boy that sure is a nice piece Dacdots! It's huge! I don't think I've even seen a dutch oven that big in cast iron. 12 quarts  - hmm that's like three chickens wide. COOL!

Bet that cost as much as my first car! 

PIGGY don't go there!    

Just kidding


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 16, 2007)

Mighty fine lookin' piece of iron there.


----------



## bigal (Apr 16, 2007)

ATTAGIRL Mrs Dacdots!  You got a smart one ther Dacdots.  That is a really nice oven ya got there!


----------



## monty (Apr 16, 2007)

Good going, David! Nice piece of equipment. Only problem with me owning one like that is the same problem I have when I fill my GOSM! I have to invite folks over to help get it gone! Of course, there's never a problem finding "volunteers".
Nice catch, David!
Cheers!


----------



## dacdots (Apr 17, 2007)

Debi,there $44 each and I had $40 of Cabelas points so when all the shipping was added I still only had $18 in the roaster.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice score, David!! I picked up the CampChef version last Saturday at the IDOS Convention. The lid shows the driving of the Golden Spike at Promontory, UT. Got it for $10.00 off retail.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks great David.  Prepare to cook a feast in that.  It is absolutely amazing the quality of dutch oven cooking from main course to dessert.  Have fun my friend.


----------



## lovetosmoke (Apr 17, 2007)

I am sure you will love that roaster.  My in-laws have one exactly like that and they use it camping all the time.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 18, 2007)

David -

Even at $44 it's one heck of a deal! I just paid $28 for a 9" pie plate last summer locally. I gotta look through that online Cabella store.


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 18, 2007)

Moi??? Never! Can't believe you'd say such a thing Debi 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Awesome piece of cast there dacdots.. can't wait to see the good groceries that come out of it

Keep Smokin


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 19, 2007)

Very very nice score Dadcots!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Just don't drop that bad boy on your toes


----------



## chris_harper (Apr 26, 2007)

really nice score there. i finally got a cast iron skillet yesterday. i got a 10 1/4" one at wally world, $11. it has the assist handle  on the opposite side of the handle. pretty heavy one, not those thin that are out there. here is a link to it. it is alrady seasoned it said on it.


----------

